# Strange crop behaviour in wood pigeon. Help!



## floydwoodie (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi there, 
First time post but long time reader of forums. I have raised a baby wood pigeon from 7 days old after both parents met an unfortunate end with the neighbours cats. She's now around six weeks old and starting her moult. I named her Floyd.

She's currently lives in the house, having the run of it through the day, jesses on for flight outside and a cage for nights ( never used- she roosts on top of the wardrobe). She also bosses all 3 cats around and spends most of the evening sat on my shoulder after a bath and blow dry. Spoilt isn't the word.

Tonight she has started behaving oddly. She sort of grinds her neck around as if trying to jiggle her crop. She's looking a bit uncomfortable. Can't see anything in the mouth or throat such as canker. Has anyone any ideas? She was eating her seed and lettuce earlier and isn't rattly or dull eyed. Any clues?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please check this UK link under illness and disease, it may be PPMV or other: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

There is also lots of information on rescue centers and wood pigeons. *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Canker out of sight down the throat or in the crop is possible, as is some food item getting stuck.

Check out facebook group in UK if you can: https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

Whereabouts are you?


----------

